# Getting started : confused :



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've wanted to do this for the longest time and I've read over about 3/4 of the posts on this industry discussion..but I can't quite seem to find what I'm looking for.
I really want to do make up for brides, special events, and possibly stage. Generally just all around making women (and men!!) have an artistic way to express themself when it matters. I don't know how to get started, I don't want to go to school for it, its not an option. I want to get started prettymuch immediatly, I just don't know how to get myself out there. I am going to get buisness cards made however. I want to get a job and eventually a pro card would be nice for this so I don't go totally broke getting started. 
Ive looked on craigslist and I see nothing!!! (although im not sure if i did it the "right way") It would also be wonderful to be a make up artists ASISTANT!! To get started and learn a few tricks. 
Any advice to get started actually working is appreciated and just how to go about all of this. Thanks!


----------

